# Mapping Resources > Tutorials/How-To >  Creating believable Edges to Mountains and Forest Texture fills  [PS/Gimp.]

## ravells

One of the more common questions asked by newer mappers is 'how do I make my mountains / forests' look less blobby in outline?  This tutorial is written in Photoshop but it should work equally well in Gimp.

It's probably not the best or most controlled way to break up texture edges, but it works!

Errata: In step 5 render clouds again on top of the existing cloud layer before continuing.

----------


## ravells

Tutorial continued:

----------


## Ascension

Good stuff ravs, I usually just do a few smaller and smaller pixellate > crystalize filters on my mask.

----------


## Steel General

Go Ravs Go!!  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

Looking at it again, I think it would work better if you rendered a different set of clouds for the Forest edge layer as otherwise they tend to be mostly overlapped by the broken forest layer...ah well!

----------


## Steel General

I tend to use a drop-shadow and a bit of gaussian blur on my forest edges to give them some depth.

----------


## FAHall

I would absolutely love to read this tutorial, but sadly I'm colorblind. 

The red text on the green (or brown or whatever) background is nearly impossible for me to read. 


Yes... christmas looks all brown to me... ugliest holiday ever.

----------


## ravells

There are a couple of mistakes in the tutorial anyway and I should repost it so that it's all on one document and easier to read. Check back here in a few days' time and I'll try to update it for you.

Best

Ravs

----------


## CaptnJack

I found the information for the forest the most useful. I had approached the mountains from a different path and seemed to work for me. but the ideas for the forest, expecially the rendering and threshold manipulation really adds realism for my forests. Thanks!

----------


## ravells

Glad you found it useful, although I have to say I don't use this method any more. Oldguy's coastline tutorial might be a better (faster and more controllable) bet.

----------

